# export Wood Pellets to Australia



## hazi (Oct 20, 2013)

hi everyone, 

I am looking for Australian importers who want to buy WOOD PELLETS with European standards.

A company in South East Asia who want to export to overseas can produce more than 5000 tonnes per month of wood pellets which are made from Acacia.

If anyone is interested, please contact me at HIEUINNZ(at)YAHOO(dot)COM

Thank you

Harry


----------

